# Trouble starting XEN-DOMU

## 2bbionic

Hello,

i have some trouble starting av PV-DOMU. It's a INTEL 12-core Server(Hyperthreading deactivated)  with 32GB RAM and a Hardware-RAID:

```
uname -a

Linux pandora 3.3.8-gentoo #4 SMP Tue Jun 26 14:50:44 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5-2620 0 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

```
 equery u xen

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for app-emulation/xen-4.1.1-r2:

 U I

 - - custom-cflags : Build with user-specified CFLAGS (unsupported)

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - flask         : Enable the Flask XSM module from NSA

 + + pae           : Enable support for PAE kernels (usually x86-32 with >4GB memory)

 - - xsm           : Enable the Xen Security Modules (XSM)

```

```
equery u xen-tools

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for app-emulation/xen-tools-4.1.1-r6:

 U I

 - - api           : Build the C libxenapi bindings

 - - custom-cflags : Build with user-specified CFLAGS (unsupported)

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 - - flask         : Enable the Flask XSM module from NSA

 + + hvm           : Enable support for hardware based virtualization (VT-x,AMD-v)

 - - pygrub        : Install the pygrub boot loader

 + + qemu          : Enable IOEMU support via the use of qemu-dm

 - - screen        : Enable support for running domain U console in an app-misc/screen session

 + + xend          : Enable support the xend and xm to manage xen
```

The first problem is, that i can start the DOMU with only 256M of RAM, with more allocated RAM, the following error occurs: 

```
Using config file "/etc/xen/dienstserver".

Started domain dienste (id=2)

Domain has already finished

Could not start console
```

and this in xend.log:

```
[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:103) XendDomainInfo.create(['vm', ['name', 'dienste'], ['memory', 512], ['on_xend_start', 'ignore'], ['on_xend_stop', 'ignore'], ['vcpus', 1], ['oos', 1], ['image', ['linux', ['kernel', '/boot//DOMUs/kernel-3.3.8'], ['root', '/dev/xvda1 ro'], ['videoram', 4], ['args', '3 xencons=tty console=tty'], ['tsc_mode', 0], ['nomigrate', 0]]], ['s3_integrity', 1], ['device', ['vbd', ['uname', 'phy:/dev/sdb2'], ['dev', 'xvda1'], ['mode', 'w']]]])

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2498) XendDomainInfo.constructDomain

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (balloon:187) Balloon: 2256424 KiB free; need 16384; done.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomain:476) Adding Domain: 2

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2836) XendDomainInfo.initDomain: 2 256

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2863) _initDomain:shadow_memory=0x0, memory_static_max=0x20000000, memory_static_min=0x0.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] INFO (image:182) buildDomain os=linux dom=2 vcpus=1

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:721) domid          = 2

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:722) memsize        = 512

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:723) image          = /boot//DOMUs/kernel-3.3.8

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:724) store_evtchn   = 1

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:725) console_evtchn = 2

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:726) cmdline        = root=/dev/xvda1 ro 3 xencons=tty console=tty

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:727) ramdisk        =

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:728) vcpus          = 1

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:729) features       =

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:730) flags          = 0

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (image:731) superpages     = 0

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] INFO (XendDomainInfo:2357) createDevice: vbd : {'uuid': 'a183e81b-d00d-bcee-bec6-a03695efdfdf', 'bootable': 1, 'driver': 'paravirtualised', 'dev': 'xvda1', 'uname': 'phy:/dev/sdb2', 'mode': 'w'}

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:95) DevController: writing {'virtual-device': '51713', 'device-type': 'disk', 'protocol': 'x86_64-abi', 'backend-id': '0', 'state': '1', 'backend': '/local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/51713'} to /local/domain/2/device/vbd/51713.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:97) DevController: writing {'domain': 'dienste', 'frontend': '/local/domain/2/device/vbd/51713', 'uuid': 'a183e81b-d00d-bcee-bec6-a03695efdfdf', 'bootable': '1', 'dev': 'xvda1', 'state': '1', 'params': '/dev/sdb2', 'mode': 'w', 'online': '1', 'frontend-id': '2', 'type': 'phy'} to /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/51713.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:3420) Storing VM details: {'on_xend_stop': 'ignore', 'pool_name': 'Pool-0', 'shadow_memory': '0', 'uuid': '18d8964f-dc20-c153-7834-80a95320d121', 'on_reboot': 'restart', 'start_time': '1340719374.71', 'on_poweroff': 'destroy', 'bootloader_args': '', 'on_xend_start': 'ignore', 'on_crash': 'restart', 'xend/restart_count': '0', 'vcpus': '1', 'vcpu_avail': '1', 'bootloader': '', 'image': "(linux (kernel /boot//DOMUs/kernel-3.3.8) (args 'root=/dev/xvda1 ro 3 xencons=tty console=tty') (superpages 0) (videoram 4) (pci ()) (nomigrate 0) (tsc_mode 0) (notes (HV_START_LOW 18446603336221196288) (FEATURES '!writable_page_tables|pae_pgdir_above_4gb') (VIRT_BASE 18446744071562067968) (GUEST_VERSION 2.6) (PADDR_OFFSET 0) (GUEST_OS linux) (HYPERCALL_PAGE 18446744071578849280) (LOADER generic) (SUSPEND_CANCEL 1) (PAE_MODE yes) (ENTRY 18446744071590076928) (XEN_VERSION xen-3.0)))", 'name': 'dienste'}

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1794) Storing domain details: {'console/ring-ref': '2350714', 'image/entry': '18446744071590076928', 'console/port': '2', 'store/ring-ref': '2350715', 'image/loader': 'generic', 'vm': '/vm/18d8964f-dc20-c153-7834-80a95320d121', 'control/platform-feature-multiprocessor-suspend': '1', 'image/hv-start-low': '18446603336221196288', 'image/guest-os': 'linux', 'image/virt-base': '18446744071562067968', 'memory/target': '524288', 'image/guest-version': '2.6', 'image/pae-mode': 'yes', 'description': '', 'console/limit': '1048576', 'image/paddr-offset': '0', 'image/hypercall-page': '18446744071578849280', 'image/suspend-cancel': '1', 'cpu/0/availability': 'online', 'image/features/pae-pgdir-above-4gb': '1', 'image/features/writable-page-tables': '0', 'console/type': 'xenconsoled', 'name': 'dienste', 'domid': '2', 'image/xen-version': 'xen-3.0', 'store/port': '1'}

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:95) DevController: writing {'protocol': 'x86_64-abi', 'state': '1', 'backend-id': '0', 'backend': '/local/domain/0/backend/console/2/0'} to /local/domain/2/device/console/0.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:97) DevController: writing {'domain': 'dienste', 'frontend': '/local/domain/2/device/console/0', 'uuid': '961c7eb0-450f-a74c-8ad3-aa26e0bb8b68', 'frontend-id': '2', 'state': '1', 'location': '2', 'online': '1', 'protocol': 'vt100'} to /local/domain/0/backend/console/2/0.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices tap2.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1881) XendDomainInfo.handleShutdownWatch

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vif.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vkbd.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices ioports.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices tap.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vif2.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices console.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:144) Waiting for 0.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vscsi.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vbd.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:144) Waiting for 51713.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:628) hotplugStatusCallback /local/domain/0/backend/vbd/2/51713/hotplug-status.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:642) hotplugStatusCallback 1.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices irq.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vfb.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices pci.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vusb.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (DevController:139) Waiting for devices vtpm.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] INFO (XendDomain:1225) Domain dienste (2) unpaused.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] WARNING (XendDomainInfo:2061) Domain has crashed: name=dienste id=2.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] ERROR (XendDomainInfo:2195) VM dienste restarting too fast (Elapsed time: 0.271999 seconds). Refusing to restart to avoid loops.

[2012-06-26 16:02:54 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:3071) XendDomainInfo.destroy: domid=2

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2401) Destroying device model

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2408) Releasing devices

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2414) Removing console/0

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1276) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = console, device = console/0

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2414) Removing vbd/51713

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1276) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/51713

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2406) No device model

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2408) Releasing devices

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:2414) Removing vbd/51713

[2012-06-26 16:02:55 2319] DEBUG (XendDomainInfo:1276) XendDomainInfo.destroyDevice: deviceClass = vbd, device = vbd/5
```

Config-File of DOMU:

```
kernel = "/boot//DOMUs/kernel-3.3.8"

memory=256

maxmen=8192

name="dienste"

#vcpus=1

#cpus=1

#vif = [ 'ip=192.168.10.100' ]

disk = [ 'phy:/dev/sdb2,xvda1,w' ]

root = "/dev/xvda1 ro"

extra = "3 xencons=tty console=tty
```

Changing the memory-parameter in config-file, the DOMU starts, but is not useable with the error:

```
[    0.278419] EXT3-fs (xvda1): mounted filesystem with writeback data mode

[    0.278432] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 202:1.

[    0.278711] Freeing unused kernel memory: 612k freed

[    0.278888] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 10240k

[    0.284027] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1732k freed

[    0.284671] Freeing unused kernel memory: 80k freed

[    0.676258] kbd_mode used greatest stack depth: 5400 bytes left

[    0.676327] init-early.sh[641]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffdf2fc530 error 14 in bash[400000+b2000]

[    0.676542] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3864 bytes left

[    0.703088] init.sh[645]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffc99168b0 error 14 in bash[400000+b2000]

[    0.707179] init.sh[643]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffc9916df0 error 14 in bash[400000+b2000]

[    0.815119] gendepends.sh[648]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffc204a8d0 error 14 in bash[400000+b2000]

[    0.847072] gendepends.sh[655]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fffb1832110 error 14 in bash[400000+b2000]

[    0.870758] gendepends.sh[661]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fff73140b90 error 14 in bash[400000+b2000]

This is (none).unknown_domain (Linux x86_64 3.3.8-gentoo) 16:10:20

(none) login:

```

Additionaly, the output og xm dmesg:

```
 xm dmesg

 __  __            _  _    _   _

 \ \/ /___ _ __   | || |  / | / |

  \  // _ \ '_ \  | || |_ | | | |

  /  \  __/ | | | |__   _|| |_| |

 /_/\_\___|_| |_|    |_|(_)_(_)_|

(XEN) Xen version 4.1.1 (@(none)) (gcc version 4.5.3 (Gentoo 4.5.3-r2 p1.5, pie-0.4.7) ) Sun Jun 24 14:33:10 CEST 2012

(XEN) Latest ChangeSet: unavailable

(XEN) Bootloader: GNU GRUB 0.97

(XEN) Command line: iommu=1 xsave=1

(XEN) Video information:

(XEN)  VGA is text mode 80x25, font 8x16

(XEN)  VBE/DDC methods: V2; EDID transfer time: 1 seconds

(XEN) Disc information:

(XEN)  Found 2 MBR signatures

(XEN)  Found 2 EDD information structures

(XEN) Xen-e820 RAM map:

(XEN)  0000000000000000 - 0000000000097000 (usable)

(XEN)  0000000000097000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000000100000 - 000000007e4ed000 (usable)

(XEN)  000000007e4ed000 - 000000007e5f9000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  000000007e5f9000 - 000000007f1f9000 (reserved)

(XEN)  000000007f1f9000 - 000000007f275000 (ACPI data)

(XEN)  000000007f275000 - 000000007f30d000 (reserved)

(XEN)  000000007f30d000 - 000000007f314000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  000000007f314000 - 000000007f348000 (reserved)

(XEN)  000000007f348000 - 000000007f350000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  000000007f350000 - 000000007f379000 (reserved)

(XEN)  000000007f379000 - 000000007f800000 (ACPI NVS)

(XEN)  0000000080000000 - 0000000090000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed40000 (reserved)

(XEN)  00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

(XEN)  0000000100000000 - 0000000880000000 (usable)

(XEN) ACPI: RSDP 000F0450, 0024 (r2 ALASKA)

(XEN) ACPI: XSDT 7F1F9088, 008C (r1 ALASKA    A M I  1072009 AMI     10013)

(XEN) ACPI: FACP 7F203928, 00F4 (r4 ALASKA    A M I  1072009 AMI     10013)

(XEN) ACPI: DSDT 7F1F91A0, A788 (r2 ALASKA    A M I       15 INTL 20051117)

(XEN) ACPI: FACS 7F34DF80, 0040

(XEN) ACPI: APIC 7F203A20, 010C (r3 ALASKA    A M I  1072009 AMI     10013)

(XEN) ACPI: SRAT 7F203B30, 0370 (r1 A M I  AMI SRAT        1 AMI.        0)

(XEN) ACPI: SLIT 7F203EA0, 0030 (r1 A M I  AMI SLIT        0 AMI.        0)

(XEN) ACPI: HPET 7F203ED0, 0038 (r1 ALASKA    A M I  1072009 AMI.        5)

(XEN) ACPI: SPMI 7F203F08, 0040 (r5 A M I   OEMSPMI        0 AMI.        0)

(XEN) ACPI: SSDT 7F203F48, 70104 (r2  INTEL    CpuPm     4000 INTL 20051117)

(XEN) ACPI: MCFG 7F274050, 003C (r1 ALASKA    A M I  1072009 MSFT       97)

(XEN) ACPI: DMAR 7F274090, 0170 (r1 A M I   OEMDMAR        1 INTL        1)

(XEN) ACPI: EINJ 7F274200, 0130 (r1    AMI AMI EINJ        0             0)

(XEN) ACPI: ERST 7F274330, 0210 (r1  AMIER AMI ERST        0             0)

(XEN) ACPI: HEST 7F274540, 00A8 (r1    AMI AMI HEST        0             0)

(XEN) ACPI: BERT 7F2745E8, 0030 (r1    AMI AMI BERT        0             0)

(XEN) System RAM: 32740MB (33526288kB)

(XEN) Domain heap initialised DMA width 32 bits

(XEN) ACPI: 32/64X FACS address mismatch in FADT - 7f34df80/0000000000000000, using 32

(XEN) Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #2 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #4 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #6 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #8 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #10 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #32 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #34 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #36 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #38 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #40 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) Processor #42 6:13 APIC version 21

(XEN) IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 0, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

(XEN) IOAPIC[1]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec01000, GSI 24-47

(XEN) IOAPIC[2]: apic_id 3, version 32, address 0xfec40000, GSI 48-71

(XEN) Enabling APIC mode:  Phys.  Using 3 I/O APICs

(XEN) ERST table is invalid

(XEN) Switched to APIC driver x2apic_cluster.

(XEN) Using scheduler: SMP Credit Scheduler (credit)

(XEN) Detected 2000.082 MHz processor.

(XEN) Initing memory sharing.

(XEN) xsave_init: using cntxt_size: 0x340 and states: 0x7

(XEN) Intel VT-d Snoop Control enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Dom0 DMA Passthrough not enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Queued Invalidation enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Interrupt Remapping enabled.

(XEN) Intel VT-d Shared EPT tables not enabled.

(XEN) I/O virtualisation enabled

(XEN)  - Dom0 mode: Relaxed

(XEN) Enabled directed EOI with ioapic_ack_old on!

(XEN) ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

(XEN)  -> Using old ACK method

(XEN) Platform timer is 14.318MHz HPET

(XEN) Allocated console ring of 32 KiB.

(XEN) VMX: Supported advanced features:

(XEN)  - APIC MMIO access virtualisation

(XEN)  - APIC TPR shadow

(XEN)  - Extended Page Tables (EPT)

(XEN)  - Virtual-Processor Identifiers (VPID)

(XEN)  - Virtual NMI

(XEN)  - MSR direct-access bitmap

(XEN)  - Unrestricted Guest

(XEN) EPT supports 1GB super page.

(XEN) EPT supports 2MB super page.

(XEN) HVM: ASIDs enabled.

(XEN) HVM: VMX enabled

(XEN) HVM: Hardware Assisted Paging detected.

(XEN) Brought up 12 CPUs

(XEN) *** LOADING DOMAIN 0 ***

(XEN)  Xen  kernel: 64-bit, lsb, compat32

(XEN)  Dom0 kernel: 64-bit, PAE, lsb, paddr 0x1000000 -> 0x1e2c000

(XEN) PHYSICAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Dom0 alloc.:   0000000860000000->0000000868000000 (8206886 pages to be allocated)

(XEN) VIRTUAL MEMORY ARRANGEMENT:

(XEN)  Loaded kernel: ffffffff81000000->ffffffff81e2c000

(XEN)  Init. ramdisk: ffffffff81e2c000->ffffffff81e2c000

(XEN)  Phys-Mach map: ffffffff81e2c000->ffffffff85d09130

(XEN)  Start info:    ffffffff85d0a000->ffffffff85d0a4b4

(XEN)  Page tables:   ffffffff85d0b000->ffffffff85d3e000

(XEN)  Boot stack:    ffffffff85d3e000->ffffffff85d3f000

(XEN)  TOTAL:         ffffffff80000000->ffffffff86000000

(XEN)  ENTRY ADDRESS: ffffffff8189e200

(XEN) Dom0 has maximum 12 VCPUs

(XEN) Scrubbing Free RAM: .done.

(XEN) Xen trace buffers: disabled

(XEN) Std. Loglevel: Errors and warnings

(XEN) Guest Loglevel: Nothing (Rate-limited: Errors and warnings)

(XEN) Xen is relinquishing VGA console.

(XEN) *** Serial input -> DOM0 (type 'CTRL-a' three times to switch input to Xen)

(XEN) Freed 216kB init memory.

(XEN) physdev.c:155: dom0: wrong map_pirq type 3
```

and emerge --info:

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.10.65 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.3.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Xeon-R-_CPU_E5-2620_0_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 Jun 2012 11:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p20

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.8.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.6

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -mtune=native "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -march=native -mtune=native "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fortran gdbm gnome gpm iconv mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl ntplonly openmp pae pam pcre pppd readline session snmp sse sse2 sse3 ssl symlink tcpd unicode xog zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm aaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info lg_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECT_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presentr-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa va vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

But strange: 5 other Windows XP-DOMUS (HVM) are working perfectly !!

Help would be very appreciated, i'm troubleshooting for two days so far...

----------

## BillWho

2bbionic,

Just a long shot - don't set ro for root in the  domu config file

I noticed that loading via hvm was always easier for some strange reason  :Confused: 

----------

## Ant P.

Might be the typo you have in "maxmem"

----------

## 2bbionic

For me, it was easier to start PV-systems. I installed dozen of XEN-Servers, never with any problem. 

I tried the root-option with ro, rw and without - no effect, the same for maxmem.

I think, it's connected with the hardware, perhaps the cpu or the chipset is too new?

----------

## 2bbionic

Hi again,

the problem still exists - and no idea for a solution.

Meanwhile, i degraded the glibc from 2.15 to 2.14.1-r13 on DOM0 and DOMU.

The DOM0 ist working now, but i still can't start the PV DOMUs. I mem ist set to approx 512 MB or less, the DOMU starts - with higher values the only feedback is a error message in xend.log

```
ERROR (XendDomainInfo:2195) VM dienste restarting too fast (Elapsed time: 0.971715 seconds). Refusing to restart to avoid loops.
```

OK, tried with 512MB of RAM, the system starts....until this error in the console:

```
init-early.sh  segfault at 0 ip 0007fffa4bd9d10 error 14 in bash
```

 (is shortened...)

So, any ideas for this? I guess, the problem is the new proccessor with it's "AVX"-or-whatever flags - but how to get rid of???   :Question:   :Question:   :Sad: 

Any help - still appreciated !!

Greetings,

2bbionic

----------

## 2bbionic

Here are all errors showed when i try to start a DOMU with only few RAM:

 *Quote:*   

> INIT: version 2.88 booting
> 
> [    0.734248] init-early.sh[636]: segfault at 0 ip           (null) sp 00007fff12ad6660 error 14 in bash[400000+b2000]
> 
> [    0.734590] init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3768 bytes left
> ...

 

----------

